# Ork Warboss name Generator



## ROT

Hey there! Me and *Scathainn*(His idea :biggrin are making a Warboss generator using this format. 



> String 1 + String 2.1 + String 2.2 + String 3


String 1 = General/Boss/The Great etc
String 2.1 = Az/Baz/Gaz etc
String 2.2 = Grul/Kull/Zull
String 3 = da Mangla/da Stompa/da Choppy

You'd get combinations like;
Boss AzKull da choppy
Da Great GazGrul
General BazZull da stompa

The you could just change it to;



> String 1 + String 4 + String 5
> and
> String 1 + String 4 + String 5 + String 3


String 4 = Deth/Stomp/Chop
String 5 = Gob/Krump/Dakka

Combinations would come out as;
General DethGob
Boss StompDakka da mangla

-----------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------

So if you have any words to add; We need as many entries as possible! :biggrin:

Here's some to start you off.

*String 1 *- _Rank Titles_

Boss
Da Great
General
Leada
Big Boss
MekLord
Mek Boss
Da Almighty
Warlord
WarKrusha
MekSmasha
Mad Doc
Warboss
BigMek
HeadKrusha
Overlord
Commanda
War Marshall
WarTitan
Titan
Tyrant

*String 2.1* - _First Syllable_
Ad
Gad
Rad
Zad
Od
Rod
Zod
Ag
Gag
Zag
Grag
Krag
Snag
Og
Gog
Rog
Zog
Org
Gorg
Morg
Gug
Rug
Zug
Drug
Grug
Dak
Gak
Zak
Ukk
Gukk
Rukk
Or
Gor
Mor
Ur
Gur
Zur
Rut
Zut
Grut
Az
Baz
Daz
Gaz
Naz
Waz
Uz
Guz
Ruz
Druz
Gruz

*String 2.2 *- _Second Syllable_
Ba
Da
Ga
Ka
Ra
Dra
Gra
Kra
Gob
Rob
Zob
Grul
Kull
Zull
Gak
Nak
Zak
Grak
Gik
Nik
Zik

*String 3* - _Cool Titles for after the name_

Da Mangla
Da Stompa
Da Krusha
Da Smasha
Da Basha
Da Booma
Da Slamma
Da Whacka
Da Wrecka
Da Destroya
Da Howla
Da Roara
Da Rumbla
Da Thumpa
Da Blitza
Da Breaka
Da Rusha
Da Storma
Da Spitta
Da Sneaky
Da Sly
Da Cunnin
Da Krafty
Da Shifty
Da Foxy
Da Sharp
Da Subtle
Da Clumbsy
Da Tricky
Da wily
Da Artful
Da Slick
Da Shady
Da Dictata
Da Despota
Da Bully
Da Tough
Da Bulldoza
Da Firm
Da Brawny
Da mighty
Da Rigid
Da Cutta
Da Finisha
Da Scratcha
Da Squasha
Da Killa
Da Sturdy
Da Hardy
Da Powerful
Da Crane
Da Steamrolla
Da Monsta
Da Bulky
Da Gawky
Da Crude
Da Rude
Da Rusty
Da Demolisha
Da Devastata
Da Levela
Da Decimata
Da OvaThrowa
Da Ruinous
Da Teara
Da Trasha
Da Totala
Da Black Fisted
Da Iron-Fisted
Da Surviva
Da Mastodon
Da Thick-Skinned
Da Black-Hearted
Da Marine-Krusha
Da Potent
Da NeckBreaka
Da Cold-Blooded
Da KlawTaker
Da DayBreaka
Da Backbita
Da Heretic
Da BackStabba
Da Hunta
Da Maka
Da DeffGazer
Da DeffSinga
Da Rock-Fisted
Da RockKrusha
Da Rock-Smasha
Da HeadStompa
Da TeethKicka
Da ChestSmasha
Da SkullKrusha
Da SkullSplitta
Da HeadSplitta
Da BackSmasha
Da Unstoppable
Da Unbound
Da Legendary
Da HammaHead
Da Burna
Da Maima
Da Flama

*String 4* - _First Syllable_ (A real word, that can go together with another, to make a title, See the example at the top.)
Bad
Bog
Blak
Blud
Chop
Chomp
Dakka
Deff
Deth
Dreg
Flash
Garg
Gof
Gor
Green
Grim
Grub
Gut
Kog
Kop
Krump
Lug
Mek
Pain
Red
Shoot
Shout
Skab
Skar
Skrap
Skull
Slug
Snik
Stomp
Stud
Teef
Tuff
Waz 
Zog


*String 5* - _Second Syllable_ (To go on the end of a word; See the example at the top)
Bark
Bonk
Blud
Chop
Chomp
Dakka
Dreg
Git
Gob
Gog
Grim
Grod
Gutz
Krump
Lug
Mek
Naz
Nob
Rokk
Rukk
Shoota
Skar
Skrap
Smak
Snaga
Snak
Snik
Strukk
Teef
Vrum
Wurr
Zog

The Sooner we get this in; The Sooner Jezlad can Put it up on the Boards! :biggrin:

Big Update: Scathainn's Syllables are in! :biggrin:


----------



## Scathainn

Just as a side note, for strings 4 & 5, many of the syllables that don't seem like words are based on real Orkish slang, such as Dreg, Rukk, Bog, etc.


----------



## ROT

According to my math; We have about 2.3million combinations for Strings 1, 2.1, 2.2 and 3...

Ahaha.

(String 2.1 x String 2.2) = Amount of Syllable combinations = X
String 1 x (X) = Amount of Different Combinations of Ranks + Syllables = Y

Y = Total Combinations of String 1 + String 2.1 + String 2.2

String 3 = Z = 103 (words)

Y x Z = More combinations, with the extra title on the end.

(51 x 21) = X = 1071
21 x (X) = 22,491 combinations = Y

(Y) x Z = 2,316,573 = Total Combinations String 1 + String 2.1 + String 2.2 + String 3

That took alot longer to format than I hoped. :laugh:

Hope this is understandable!


----------



## bitsandkits

you missed out Geoff


----------



## ROT

Oh ofcourse. :laugh:

How could I. :biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab

Taste the rainbow.


----------



## Varakir

I don't see how you differentiate between strings 4 & 5 being the start and end of names, it seems you could put any of those together in either order to get good results...i.e Gobteef, Grimskull, Nazrukk

Can't you run the same syllables in both strings for more results?


----------



## ROT

gen.ahab said:


> Taste the rainbow.


 Yes, It's pretty, huh. :biggrin:



Varakir said:


> I don't see how you differentiate between strings 4 & 5 being the start and end of names, it seems you could put any of those together in either order to get good results...i.e Gobteef, Grimskull, Nazrukk
> 
> Can't you run the same syllables in both strings for more results?


yes you can, and we probably will. This thread will have to be up for about a month, before it's turned into a generator; Jez likes it to be up enough time for EVERYONE to have seen it, to get as many contributions, and as much time as he can to set it up hassle-free.

This list is only the beginning.

Aiming for 10million results. :biggrin:


----------



## Scathainn

Varakir said:


> I don't see how you differentiate between strings 4 & 5 being the start and end of names, it seems you could put any of those together in either order to get good results...i.e Gobteef, Grimskull, Nazrukk
> 
> Can't you run the same syllables in both strings for more results?


I based most of them on phonetics, i.e. what sounds good. Yes in theory you could interchange them, but they won't all sound good.

This may just be me but I prefer good-sounding names to lots of names


----------



## ROT

Well don't worry scathainn; theres about 24,000 combinations of the syllables you have alone. 

There is plenty


----------



## Varakir

Scathainn said:


> I based most of them on phonetics, i.e. what sounds good. Yes in theory you could interchange them, but they won't all sound good.
> 
> This may just be me but I prefer good-sounding names to lots of names


I agree, but i think the names i posted above sound fine, and you'll miss some of these out by doing it that way.

Even if some of them do sound bad people can just generate another one - the SM chapter name gen churns out some pretty peculiar results but you just try again


----------



## ROT

S'a Good idea really; At the end of the day - We give a list to Jez, he fine-combs it to his liking, go from there; So it's up to him.


----------



## ROT

Just giving this thread a bump 

Quite a bit of work has gone into this so far; lets see if we can make it happen guys.

If everyone contributed 5 entries; we could have COUNTLESS combinations, imminently.


----------

